

Ask HN: Commenting on own link submissions - Kliment

It seems I cannot comment on the link I just submitted (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=976048 , the one about the pushups book). Is this normal? I seem to be able to comment on other people's new submissions, and have been able to comment immediately on my own older ones.
======
andyn
Your link seems to be dead. Perhaps it was flagged as spam?

~~~
Kliment
Just deleted and resubmitted with a verified link. On deleting HN insisted the
item did not exist. On resubmitting, I still cannot comment. Can someone check
if the link works?

~~~
Kliment
Maybe it got automagically marked as spam. I wonder why. I don't see how a
book about getting in shape ( [http://www.lulu.com/product/download/the-
little-book-of-push...](http://www.lulu.com/product/download/the-little-book-
of-push-ups/6083116) ) would be automagically spammy.

